# Cotech Snow Plow for the Sub Compact Tractors



## rdl

I hope everyone is enjoying the summer. Here is a photo of our small residential snow plow with a Kubota BX snow pusher. It is available for all sub compacts in 48,54 and 60'' widths. It is 18'' high, bolts right to the loader and does not have a trip edge. It is currently available through authorized dealers throughout New England and Eastern Canada from London to Charlottetown. Let me know if you have any questions or comments.

For more photos visit

www.flickr.com/photos/cotech

or

www.cotech.ca

Sincerely
Mike


----------



## rdl

Also Available in Massey Red and John Deere Green


----------

